# New Hedgehog



## Oonagh22 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone I am new to the forum and I got my quill ball earlier on today  Just have a few quick questions!
1) How long should I leave him to settle in? Whenever I even move something in his cage he starts huffing!
2) He seems to be very huffy and he is going round in circles when curled in a ball and is hissing, am I doing something wrong? Should I not handle him for a few days?
This is my first hedgehog, and I am just overly worried! 
Thanks


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

get in there and man handle that hedge! the sooner you start handling him, the soner he'll get used to you.

a snuggle sack or carry bag is a great way to gently introduce him to the household. but dive on it!


----------



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly how long to settle in but he's going to need time to get used to you, which could take very little time or quite a long time. The huffing and hissing is normal and will continue until he's used to your scent and his new surroundings, you need to not let that phase you and handle him anyway! Be persistent.  Put a used t-shirt of yours in his cage to help him get used to your scent, that has worked wonders for me and tons of other hedgie owners. I personally started handling my hedgie the first night that I got him and have held him every night since, it's been a few weeks and he's still very huffy but he's starting to get better. I also completely agree with getting a cuddle sack, it's great to have him in while you're holding him and makes them feel safer. You can use a t-shirt, a towel, or something of the sort to help pick him up but it's best if it has your scent. Just try not to be too afraid!


----------



## Oonagh22 (Feb 2, 2013)

Haahaaa, Thank you! The breeder said it looks like he is starting to quill, will I hurt him, or will I just go straight in there?


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

i think if you handle him gently, you won't hurt him.


----------



## Oonagh22 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you very, very much! I know I am asking soo many questions, but do hedgehogs bite to defend themselves? Or do they just curl up and hiss?


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

It's no problem... that's what the forum is for!

I suppose they could bite to defend, but I think they mostly ball up and hiss. My fella only bites when something is tasty, never when he's upset.

I might be wrong, but I think they're teeth aren't really defense style, like a dog or cat. 

The pokiness isn't so bad... like handling a pokey pinecone. It's more a pin prick than any real damage.


----------



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ezra has never bitten me, or his previous owner. Although, some hedgies do bite, just most don't. Just make sure to always wash your hands with unscented soap before holding him, if your hands smell tasty, you could get chomped down on! The spines are almost like grabbing the end of a toilet brush, it isn't that bad and you get used to it.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

My hedge has only bitten me twice and only because he loves the taste of my delicious deodorant. :roll:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats on your new little guy!

I don't think biting for defense is normal. Those quills are pretty effective!!

Last night Quinnlee was nibbling on me after I had used a bleach-type cleaner - the smell wouldn't come off my hands and she wouldn't stop nibbling!

Try an oatmeal bath if you want sometime, it may sooth quilling skin and make your new hedgie a little happier


----------



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

SouthernSweet said:


> Try an oatmeal bath if you want sometime, it may sooth quilling skin and make your new hedgie a little happier


I completely agree! Ezra loves when I give him baths and it's great bonding time! He lets me hold and cuddle him for a while after he's out of the bath with no problems!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Hedgehogs will bite defensively as a last resort, if they're seriously stressed out. It's rare in a hedgehog that's been well socialized, but not uncommon in rescues, for instance.


----------



## Oonagh22 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, thought I would give you a little update! I went in and picked him up yesterday! There was a lot of huffing and puffing and hissing, but I took him out anyway  He sat next to me curled up, but after a minute he opened up and started sniffing! He was soo naughty! Trying to hide under the bed and wardrobe! He didn't like it when I had to pick him up or stop him being naughty and putting him back in his cage  Very funny, the poor thing kept falling out of his wheel :shock:


----------



## Mury821 (Jan 30, 2013)

Awhhh. My hedgie tries to get into everything also, he's just so curious. :lol: I'm sure that if you keep handling him he'll warm up to you in no time.


----------



## Kpjenk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

as does mine! it's funny because she could care less about my finger when i put it near her nose, but when my wife does, she licks a couple times and nibbles everytime! it's really funny because we can't figure out why she does that to her and not me! can't think of anything that's on her hands that's not on mine, when i get her out in the evening my wife is usually about to go to sleep and she uses the same soap and she washes her hands before she goes to bed and i do before i pick hedgie up!


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

I just got Bruno yesterday, and I had him out and about exploring for around an hour the first night. I felt like he'd been couped up for a long drive and could use some walking around. He would ball up when I lifted him but he was hissing only every once in a while when I tried to keep him from running in a no hedgie zone, but never biting or really trying to hurt me. I had put him to bed around 11pm, but I had to fix his wheel around 2 am, and he wasn't at all friendly with me then, hissing, popping, and lunging at my hand when it was above him, even though he was fully awake still. He was not a happy camper, but I think he was glad I fixed his wheel, because as soon as I laid down, I heard his little hedgie feet running


----------

